# double cutting handprints



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to hand 12 rolls of untrimmed paper backed vinyl for a decorator next week. It has been many years since I've had to hang untrimmed material. I was trying to decide if I should trim on the table and butt the seams, or double cut on the wall. In my experience, the double cut seams look better, but can split over time if you score the drywall by cutting too deeply. I hate using zippy knives and seam busters, and I feel confident I have a light enough touch not to cut too deeply. What do you guys think would be best. My butted seams look good, but sometimes there is a little imperfection where the strip was folded.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I prefer to trim them on the table myself.
Sometimes dry, sometimes wet, just depends on the material.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

hanger in VT,

Our paperhanging friend Steve Boggess down in Richmond VA sells what we now affectionately call "Boggess Double Cutting Pads"

It is a roll of thin 2" wide polycarbonate that one puts against the wall under the double cut, preventing the wall from being scored - unless you are ham fisted. 

I can't find the video demonstrating it.

PWG, do you know where Cliff has that vid?


And if can not get hold of some of Steve's padding, I have taken a strip of the wallpaper itself and quad folded it and padded the cut that way.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nevermind, I found it:


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome Video! I hate to do any trimming on the table too. But I never knew this stuff existed. 

Does anybody know where to get it?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

GrantsPainting said:


> Awesome Video! I hate to do any trimming on the table too. But I never knew this stuff existed.
> 
> Does anybody know where to get it?


Contact this guy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Grant,

In a pinch (when I have forgotten my "Boggess Strips") I have doubled or even tripled up some strips of selvege and padded my cuts with that. Yes, you do need to have control of your blade, but I assume like most every other hanger, you can perform the old bar bet of placing a piece of paper on $20 bill, and cut through the paper without cutting the bill.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Double cutting on the wall is what I do. Just don't press super hard that you cut through the drywall paper.


----------

